# proposal for lone campers meet



## 91197 (May 1, 2005)

Any single members out there who would perhaps like to get together with other lone campers for an informal meet. If so venues and other suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Singles Meet*

Hi

Good idea - we talked about this a while back.

Could you go into your post and edit the title - to something like "Singleton's Meet or Singleton's booze up" - that way the post should be a bit more "stand outy".

I am working til 1st September at CCC Oswestry. You are welcome here I am sure. After that date, I could go anywhere.

Where do you live?

Any other ideas on a venue?

Russell


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi pooley, Welcome to MHF. This has been aired substantially over the past year but never seemed to get off the ground. Consider going to the Global Rally in October, there will be a few of us singletons there, with and without children.
Safe travelling.
Ian


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello

I would be up for this. 

Also, how do you do a vote/poll thing. I'd be really interested to know how many of us mad things there are out there.

Often surprises me when people say: "Oooh, couldn't do that on my own" 

Lisa


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Singles meet*

Lys, how about you propose a date and venue?

I am free after the first week in September to go anywhere, if before that date, I do not have a weekend off unless you want to come here???

R


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi

Yeah, I can do that, with a little help?

No weekends free this end in September!!! 8O 

So, am I right in thinking you're still in Oswestry - that's pretty central - Shall I propose a Fri/Sat there before September?

What are the facilities like? Are you able to be involved whilst "working"??

Lys


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Meet*

Hi

Yes, I can play out whilst here - that is easy enough but can't get a full weekend off.

The site has toilet block, showers, laundry, dishwashing, chemical point and motorhome service point.

If you want to propose the meet, do so with a title like

"Singletons meet near the Knockin Shop"

There is a shop in the next village called the Knockin Shop. The village is called Knockin!

R

You could primarily have a single meet, but make it open to all. Up to you.


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Cheers Russell

I think that's where it has to be don't you :lol: :lol: 

OK, leave it with me. Any idea what availbility is looking like for 5/6th July and how does that sit with you?

Lisa


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Singles Meet*



Rapide561 said:


> to something like "Singleton's Meet or Singleton's booze up"


Perhaps "Hot young chick with own MH wants to meet athletic man to test MH facilities"

That should work.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:lol: 

I would happily come, but I have no MH that works, so would need somewhere to sleep 

8)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_I would happily come, but I have no MH that works, so would need somewhere to sleep _

what a great line. Why did I not think of that 25 years ago when I was out on the pull :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one John

stew


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

johng1974 said:


> I would happily come, but I have no MH that works, so would need somewhere to sleep


Slow down John we haven't even met you yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Would any lone person/single parent/double parents, with or without kids fancy meeting for a weekend on 27th June to 29th June at Chichester at one of the CCC sites??

We could even try and finish a boules tournament, which will be a first as they usually get cancelled due to poor light, rain or consumption of too much alchfolics.

Sorry Russell - this probably won't suit you as you will be working  

Julie :lol: :lol:


----------



## roncab (Feb 26, 2007)

sounds great but the weekend of 5/6 july would clash with the lincoln show


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi I would like to try one of the rallys. single or all aboard, i don't mind. I have never been to a rally. I'm a bit long in the tooth now and I have two dogs. Would this be a problem.

Only have a few weekends free due to other committments but I don't mind travelling. Just a bit concerned about ending up completely out of place. You know!! like a great great grandma at a rave party.

Thanks Maggie


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Hi Pooley, I suspect this is John Poole who we last saw in Benidorm on La Torretta?

If I remember, 7 years on the road, towing his little buggy behind the Pilote and off up into the mountains in Spain when last seen! A mine of information.

We were in the Autotrail with Roger in the Geist. Oh and parked next to your drinking partner Michael in the Compass!

Take care and maybe see you again in the winter.

Dave


----------



## 91197 (May 1, 2005)

Can't make heads or tails out of all this info so I'm gonna be at ST Neots C&CC SITE for the weekend of 5th to 8th Sept. I could be persuaded to perform a small magical illusion show and for those interested instruction on model balloon making. Anybody welcome singles included


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Surely such an action will wipe out all who might meet?
If they meet they are no longer "alone" are they?


----------

